# a good ole' fashion hangin....



## aluc (9 Aug 2006)

Taliban hang mother, son
Pair accused of being spies
Aug. 9, 2006. 10:10 AM
AMIR SHAH
ASSOCIATED PRESS

KABUL - Suspected Taliban militants hanged a woman and her son from a tree after accusing them of spying for the government, officials said Wednesday, while the U.S. military reported killing 15 insurgents who attacked a U.S. base in eastern Afghanistan.

An Afghan official also said fighting between supporters of rival warlords in northwestern Afghanistan killed four people.

The 70-year-old woman and her 30-year-old son were killed Monday in the village of Daigh, about eight kilometres north of Musa Qala in the southern province of Helmand, said Amir Mohammad Akhunzada, the province's deputy governor.

read more................http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&pubid=968163964505&cid=1155120845542&col=968705899037&call_page=TS_News&call_pageid=968332188492&call_pagepath=News/News




 "This hanging is totally against Islam," I'm getting sick and tired of hearing this phrase......so DO something about it! Ya , Ok we know, it's alllllll against the teachings of Islam....and then it always ends there. Everyone hollers and screams about the great Satan in the west wreaking havoc, but you never see any huge uproar, or protests against Islamic terrorists. Of all these anti Israel (anti west) protests I've seen on the tele, you never see an anti terrorist demonstration do you. Cause if someone here has seen one, please enlighten me! This hanging is justifyable I guess, the Taliban are just a bunch of freedom fighters liberating the Middle East from the horrible West.


----------



## Gunnar (15 Aug 2006)

If you call the West horrible, evil, baby-killers, they publish it in their newspapers.  If you call terrorists horrible, evil, baby-killers they kill you and your whole family, including.....babies!  A huge protest could result in someone machine gunning the crowd, and the killers would never be found, because elements of the "government" would be complicit, compromised, bribed, or threatened into inaction.

Punishing the criminal element in a society requires a strong, respected civil authority.  Ain't no such animal out there.  The various tribes refuse to work together for the common good, because they are unable to see a "common" good.  There is only "what's good for me today".  Tomorrow may be different. 

The problem with dealing with a truly medieval mindset is that it is....medieval.  Revenge attacks, family feuds...these people don't hold the rule of law above their personal vendettas.  Since rule of law isn't respected, that leaves the law of survival, gang warfare.  The only time there is order, and rule of law (including laws on beards, etc.) is when a particularly large group such as the Taleban forces their will on the rest of them.  Some groups like this...it is the only time in their lives they have ever known any semblance of order.

It's similar in some ways to nationalism under the USSR.  There wasn't a lot of it, because everyone knew that mother Russia had no problems making you, your family and your loved ones dissappear.  Now, there is nationalism, because the "communists" are no longer in charge...


----------



## warspite (29 Aug 2006)

it's terrible what happened to that woman and her son but it's true that nothing can be done about it.  In wars the gun rule comes into effect i.e.* He who has the gun makes the rules*.  Civil war is notorious for this kinda stuff, family against family brother against brother.
It's next to impossible to win the hearts and minds of the people to get them to support you if it means their family's will be dead when they come home.  The only solution is to eradicate the terrorist and eradicate him good along with those who support him and those who preach about how it's a ticket to Allah.  Oh yeah in the radio chatter section of the forums theres one called"momma's going to be a suicide bomber" it ties in with this pretty good.  Also you got to remember their two sides to every coin, one mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter, what we hink here in Canada may be totally different then what they think over there


----------



## geo (29 Aug 2006)

After the hanging happened, there was a senior leader of the Talban who made a public statement that "dissowned" the people who carried out suicide bombings that have killed "inocents" AND the "necktie" party..... 

BUT according to same said authority;

That bomb in the Helmand market which killed the retired police chief & his son was OK though.  If inocents were injured by the bomb (+/-17) that was regretable but.... too bad so sad.

A bunch of good old boys at their best  (I guess) (NOT!)


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2006)

Doesn't seem to be a ton of respect for the elderly among the Taliban, is there?

''PRO-Taliban militants in Pakistan warned today they would behead some 30 tribal elders if they continued "spying" for US forces in neighbouring Afghanistan, officials said.  "This is the last warning. They must stop spying for the Americans or we will behead them,'' read a letter distributed in the border town of Angoor Ada in the semi-autonomous tribal region of South Waziristan, an official said. . . ."

Militants threaten elders over 'spying', AdelaideNow.com, 27 Aug 06


----------



## Cloud Cover (29 Aug 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> That bomb in the Helmand market which killed the retired police chief & his son was OK though.  If inocents were injured by the bomb (+/-17) that was regretable but.... too bad so sad.



But some would argue that we call the same results "collateral damage", express hollow regrets and move on? 

IMO, the difference here [I think] is that the western armies supposedly investigate for recklessness/negligence and go through a lessons learned process in order to avoid repetition. No such policy in place with the TB, as far as I know. 

Cheers


----------



## geo (29 Aug 2006)

That's what (ahem) civilization does for ya

if you did a head count of the real Talibans, I would venture a guess that their numbers are quite small & that they have to go to great lengths to inspire the young 'uns to join the cause.... regardless of wehter they want to - or not.

As has been done by many before them (in many different parts of the world) they use terror to gain control of the population.  Beheading your village mayor will certainly give some inspiration to the remaining villagers.....

In a one on one, head to head confrontation, the Taliban WILL have the most to lose. The loss of one fighter represents a greater % of loss than one for the Coalition... thus they have to resort to IEDs, VBIEDs, Kamikaze & stab in the back attacks to achieve their mission... considering the number of missiles fired at KAF, how many injuries have been recorded?... in their eyes they are David fighting Goliath.


----------



## Edward Campbell (29 Aug 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> But some would argue that we call the same results "collateral damage", express hollow regrets and move on ...



I heard this ‘story’ many years ago (several decades back, actually); I cannot prove it’s true but I trusted the person who told it to me:

_Back in the Algerian War (early ‘60s) the French captured a leader of one of the FLN groups – he was _persuaded_ to talk, to turn on his mates, etc and during the subsequent _debriefing_ sessions one of the French intelligence officers remonstrated with him re: using donkeys and peddlers to carry then set off bombs in market squares.  The captive shrugged, “We do not have bombing airplanes,” he said, “like the ones you use to drop bigger bombs on our market squares.  We use the best available ‘delivery system’ which, for us, is a brave fighter disguised as a peddler.  We regret the civilian casualties: we are aiming for the soldiers who come to the cafés for a drink in the evening.”_

I am one of those who shrugs off _”collateral damage"_ as part of the cost of doing business.  I think Afghan policemen are legitimate targets and I suspect one - if one is an insurgent _”fighter”_ - must kill ‘em where one can, despite the risk of collateral damage.


----------



## Cloud Cover (29 Aug 2006)

Edward Campbell said:
			
		

> I am one of those who shrugs off _”collateral damage"_ as part of the cost of doing business.  I think Afghan policemen are legitimate targets and I suspect one - if one is an insurgent _”fighter”_ - must kill ‘em where one can, despite the risk of collateral damage.



Don't necessarily agree with all of that , but I can tell you the other part of doing business is reducing costs ...


----------



## geo (29 Aug 2006)

a conscience............
the price of civilization.


----------



## Cloud Cover (29 Aug 2006)

dying a natural death after living a full and enjoyful life ... what price say you?


----------

